# Decoy trailer



## Nuge (Feb 13, 2006)

im looking for a fully enclosed decoy trailer. anyone have one?
6x10
6x12


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I would go with a 6x12, I have a 8x20, you can fit a load of anything into them :beer:


----------



## Nuge (Feb 13, 2006)

yeh that would work well to but problem is im going to be starting college next year and really wont have much cash laying around


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

You can go to Menards and get a 6'X12' enclosed trailer for around $2300. That's where we got ours. :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

ndwaterfowler said:


> You can go to Menards and get a 6'X12' enclosed trailer for around $2300. That's where we got ours. :beer:


I have one of these as well and after thousands of miles (maybe more) the only problem I have had is with the lights.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

PC, You gonna keep that trailer for birdwatching or are you gonna sell it now all the decoys are sold!!!! :wink:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yes I am going to keep it. With the money I have been getting from selling the decoys I am buying observation windows and an observation bubble for the roof as well. That will enable me to have a 360 degree view.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Chop, that is the only thing that we had go wrong as well....the lights. While you are in the 360 degree bubble you should mount a turret gun so you can defend yourself from feathered intruders.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Actually I think I will put a turret telescope in.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

dont even want to know what is going on in your head chopper haha!!


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

H&H's are the turd. :thumb:


----------

